# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Setting MaxBufferSize with dbDSN and dbMDB

## CWS

When someone references an access database directly (dbMDB) what value is
set for MaxBufferSize?  Can this be specified when not using dbDSN?

----------


## Frank

CWS,

If you want to set params other than the one pre-programmed by dbMDB, you have to use dbDSN which is just a pass thru. It pass every thing you specified as connection string -

Example -

X.dbDSN=&#34;
DBQ=C:VBXimageDB.mdb; _
DefaultDir=C:VBX; Driver={Microsoft Access _
Driver (*.mdb)}; DriverID=25; FIL=MSACCESS; _
ImplicitCommSync=Yes; _
MaxBufferSize=512; MaxScanRows=8; _
PageTimeout=5; SafeTransaction=0; _
Threads=3; UID=admin; Pwd=&#34;


Frank



On 2/6/99 12:34:40 PM, CWS wrote: 
> When someone references an access database directly (dbMDB) what value 
> is
set for MaxBufferSize?  Can this be specified when not using dbDSN?

----------

